# أساسيات إدارة المشروعات



## saidnaggar (12 نوفمبر 2008)

هذاهو الفصل الأول من كتاب (المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا ) و الذى قمت بنشره من قبل و سأحاول نشر باقى فصول الكتاب حتى يستفيد منه باقى الزملاء


----------



## حيدر نوري (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

السلام عليكم شكرا لاستاد سيد والكتاب من الفصل الاول واضح انو مفيد جدا راجين ان تكمل نشر باقي الفصول حتى تعم الفائد 
والاف شكر


----------



## قلم معماري (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا باشمهندس سيد
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rawan_200699 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك اله خير


----------



## rawan_200699 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك لنا فيك


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (14 نوفمبر 2008)

كتاب مفيد بارك الله فيك وننتظر البقية


----------



## محمد ابوعجيلة (22 نوفمبر 2008)

نشكر الجميع على الكتب والمواضيع الرائعة ونرجوا مساعتى على الحصول على كتاب عن اقتصاديات الهنسة الإدارية


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على التحفة الفنية وننتظر المزيد


----------



## eng fawzy (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (1 يوليو 2010)

Thanks a lot for your effort


----------



## fariedeldiasty (7 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس67 (7 يوليو 2010)

ارجو م سيادتكم ان تبعثو لي دراسة جدو ىمتكاملة لمشروع هندسي


----------



## المهندس67 (7 يوليو 2010)

انا بانتظاركم بفارغ الصبر


----------



## المهندس67 (8 يوليو 2010)

اريدمن سيادة الدكتور المراقب اومن يهمة الامر ان يرسل لي دراسة جدوى كاملة لمشروع هندسي متميز وباسرع مدة زمنية ممكنة لوتكرمت


----------



## adeb11 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبوركت جهودك الطيبة


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس67 قال:


> اريدمن سيادة الدكتور المراقب اومن يهمة الامر ان يرسل لي دراسة جدوى كاملة لمشروع هندسي متميز وباسرع مدة زمنية ممكنة لوتكرمت



اخي الكريم

يمكنك التجول في مكتبتنا المتخصصة 
بقسم ادارة المشاريع هنا بالصفحة الرئيسية
هنا:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=76


و تدخل موضوع بالمكتبة عنوانه:
كل ما تبحث عنة فى دراسة الجدوى للمشاريع ( تابع المكتبة )

بالرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=73438

و ستجد فيه شيئا مما تبحث عنه


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ م سيد النجار

عطاءاتك منذ زمن بلا حدود
و نتمنى عليك استكمالها

و نسأل الله ان يجعله في موازين اعمالك الصالحة


----------



## عاشق السهر (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## ayman shawky (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hmt241 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يا بشمهندس ...... بس دا على بريمافيرا p3 ...يا ريت يكون على p6


----------



## baha927 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## عالم البناء (27 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية ومجهود رائع يابشمهندس سيد النجار وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## gamalmegahed (28 أكتوبر 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر اخونا الكريم saidnaggar و نحتاج الى باقي الكورس لو تكرمت و ان وجدت بعض الفيديوهات يكون لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس عبدالله الحد (10 يناير 2012)

*شكرا يا باشمهندس سيد
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------

